# Truma Ultrastore tripping!



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening All,

We have recently developed a fault on our Truma water heater (58 plate motorhome).

Everytime we switch it on at the fused spur socket it trips the main switch. 

We have isolated down to this as everything else works :roll: 

I have a feeling that it could be the heating element.

Has anyone else had this problem or thinks the same as me :?: 

Thanks in anticipation :wink: 

Regards

Dean


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Dean it could also be the temperature limit switch or the temp regulator but most likely be the element as you are fultiming they are not designed to be used 365 days a year.If you get your self a multimeter and check the terminals on the back of the element to measure the resistance it has most likely gone to earth hence it trips straight away.Easy to replace providing you can get to the side of the heater you will need a 7mm deep socket and a5.5mm deep socket if you cant get to the side of the heater you will need to remove it to change the element.if its in a wardrobe you will need a mirror and a good back its fidily in there but can be done.kev


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Kev,

I'll have a look tomorrow, and yes it is in the wardrobe! Thanks for your help as always.

Dean


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Ive just had same problem, everything was ok last time we went away, but have just had same problem on our 08 reg. Measured short to earth, so looks like a new element needed, I would have expected it to last longer than 3 yrs.

Anyone know how much a new element would be?


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

DustyR said:


> Ive just had same problem, everything was ok last time we went away, but have just had same problem on our 08 reg. Measured short to earth, so looks like a new element needed, I would have expected it to last longer than 3 yrs.
> 
> Anyone know how much a new element would be?


Ultrastore elements are about £85 retail and about half an hour to fit aslong as its accesable.
kev


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I had this problem and it was just condensation in the wardrobe causing the RCD to trip. A few hours with the heater on sorted it


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I have never had this problem, but a friend of mine has. As suggested I would put the heater on gas for 24 hours in an attempt to dry out the electrical heater element. It could be a case that the heater has not been on for sometime which does cause issues in electrical elements as they attract moisture into the insulating powder

Once the element has had a bit of heat from the gas system you may have dried it sufficiently to increase the insulation resistance allowing you to get the electric element back on without tripping the protection. Once this happens you will increase the insulation resistance as the element heats up.

Worth a try!

Good luck

Stewart


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks All,

I have a mobile man coming to fit my new element on the 12th April. £72.50 all in  

In the two years that we have been fulltiming apart from this element going we have only had to replace a water pump last month..........still cheaper than living in a house :wink: 

Regards

Dean


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Have you thought about and air lock?

Phil J


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Glad youve got it sorted Dean.
Kev


----------

